# line traking robot usage ideas



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have a line traking robot i made and was wondering can i use it for anything as a prop ?? specifacations:- movement: two wheels driven by two dc motors, power source:4xaa batteries, the dimensions are:85mm highx 125mm wide and 125mm long.
will post link to pics and a short video asap


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The first thing that popped into my head was a motorized rat.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

here is the link to pictures and video; Line traking robot pictures by DEADerside - Photobucket


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I nthink I would slip a cheapo skull over it paint it and make skeleton like spider legs and have a crawling skele-spider.


----------

